# nipple bumps?



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

Hi girls and Wes







What the heck are those little bumps? Can i squeeze them out or is it not good to do that to them?My brother is law says they are braille (blind people writing), for hubbys to find their way in the dark


----------



## Wes and Tracy (Apr 14, 1999)

Jo-jo, I'll take a shot at this. The little pimple like bumps on your areaola are actually oil glands, they're called Montgomery tubercles, it's thought that they produce a lubricating and protective oil substance just under the skin of the nipple that helps fight off infection in that area. They swell when you get pregant and can almost look like additional little nipples. I wouldn't recommend squeezing them as you can irritate them and get them inflamed and then they'll hurt. (Tracy's done this a time or two even though she knows how it'll end up, she does it anyway). They're perfectly normal and they're there for a reason, every person has them, even guys.I like the braille answer better then the real one.Wes


----------



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

Thank you so much Wess, you know so much about women anatomy







, i knew you'd know this.


----------

